# Harvey and a pretzel



## Lauren_Harvey (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a photo of my 18 month old Harvey with a pretzel on his nose, it is a classic. but to tell you the truth it took me about an hour and a bag of pretzels :') 

i think it is hilarious. 
and for everyone that commented on the one of him and his bull mastiff friend bella i told them about his new clip- this is it


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Clever Harvey


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww that is sooo cute and love the new clip


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhaha cute pic! i doubt I could get Lady to pull that one off


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So cute, lovely hair cut and what a good boy not eating that pretzel!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness Harvey is gorgeous and getting him to have the pretzel on his nose is nothing in my mind short of a miracle!! I would be shouting from the rooftops if I got Nacho to do that! It would probably take me a lifetime of pretzels and not even get close to him not devouring it in an instant! GREAT EFFORT and very impressed!


----------



## Lauren_Harvey (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha thanks for all the replies guys- it was very very hard S.claire, might i just as Nacho is a genious name for a dog- Extremely original!

I have lots of classic photos of my harvey- he is a kind of his own :')


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Clever Harvey. I love his dark ears/nose against his pale coat ... very pretty, or perhaps I should say handsome.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats such a cute pic,my dogs would never be able to resist lol.harvey is gorgeous,is he a sable?x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

mandym said:


> Thats such a cute pic,my dogs would never be able to resist lol.harvey is gorgeous,is he a sable?x


Ha ha! I was just about to ask the same thing Mandy! My neighbour has a gorgeous Goldendoodle pup and he has similar colouring - just slightly more tan but with the same black tipped ears. 

Karen xx


----------



## Lauren_Harvey (Dec 13, 2011)

He is sable/white, when he is all fluffy he is sable when he is freshly clipped pretty mich white, but he does have the black dipped ears and the black muzzle. 

It took ages to get him to stay still for it :')


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lauren_Harvey said:


> He is sable/white, when he is all fluffy he is sable when he is freshly clipped pretty mich white, but he does have the black dipped ears and the black muzzle.
> 
> It took ages to get him to stay still for it :')


I thought he was a sable.he is beautiful,which breeder did you get him from?i have a little sable boy arriving from the states in january,i just love sables x


----------

